# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  SteelSeries SP - Chuột 'xịn' cần có bàn di chuột 'ngon'

## tindaica

*SteelSeries là một trong những thương hiệu khá nổi tiếng và quen thuộc đối với các game thủ đặc biệt là về các sản phẩm bàn di chuột cao cấp. Với sản phẩm SteelSeries SP các bạn sẽ thật thoải mái và dễ chịu khi trong khi chơi game, bàn di chuột này mang lại cho bạn cảm giác thật mượt mà với các thao tác di chuyển chuột. Đối với các game thủ chuyên nghiệp các thiết bị phụ trợ cho việc chơi game không phải là yếu tố quan trọng nhất quyết định sự thắng thua trong một cuộc chiến, tuy nhiên đối với các người chơi thông thường, việc sở hữu cho mình chiếc bàn di chuột SteelSeries SP cao cấp này sẽ giúp các bạn nâng cao và hoàn thiện đáng kể kỹ năng chơi game cho mình.
*

*Giới thiệu chung*
SteelSeries SP có các đặc điểm đáng chú ý sau:

+ Thuộc loại bàn di chuột cứng, rất bền

+ Bề mặt nhẵn, ma sát nhỏ, rất mịn và bền

+ Kích thước thuộc loại trung bình, thích hợp nhất cho chuột quang và chuột laser

+ Được thiết kế với 2 thành phần: phần bề mặt bên trên được làm bằng nhựa, phần mặt dưới được làm từ cao su.

+ Sử dụng với các chuột cho cảm giác rất êm và mượt khi di chuyển

+ Tương thích: chuột bi, chuột quang và laser.

*Hộp và phụ kiện*

SteelSeries SP được đóng trong một túi nilon trong suốt có khóa kéo. Điều này giúp bảo quản chất lượng sản phẩm rất tốt trong quá trình vận chuyển.

Bạn có thể dễ dàng nhìn rõ sản phẩm thông qua lớp vỏ bọc ngoài này trước khi quyết định sở hữu cho mình một bàn di chuột chất lượng như SP.


Ở mặt đằng sau có một số thông tin về sản phẩm được trình bày bằng một số thứ tiếng khác nhau.
Theo thông tin mà nhà sản xuất đưa ra về Steelseries SP thì bàn di chuột này được phát triển và hoàn thiện dựa trên sự hợp tác với các game thủ Counter-Strike chuyên nghiệp từ các đội nổi tiếng như: mousesports, SK Gaming, Team 3D và compLexity. Qua đó càng khẳng định về chất lượng và đẳng cấp cho bàn di chuột SP.


Ngoài một nhãn gián đi kèm có hình logo của SP, SteelSeries còn trang bị cho game thủ tới 5 tấm ‘vá’ chất lượng cao làm bằng Teflon có tác dụng làm khít hơn các chuột (đặc biệt là các chuột của Microsoft) khi sử dụng với SteelSeries SP. Ngoài ra còn giúp cho các chuột di chuyển mượt và êm hơn.


*Đánh giá chung*
Được thiết kế khá vuông vắn tuy nhiên nhìn SP vẫn khá đẹp do được thiết kế bằng chất liệu chất lượng cao. Có thể dễ dàng nhận ra SP có cùng kích thước và hình dáng tương tự so với 2 sản phẩm cùng hãng đó là SteelSeries S&S và SteelSeries SX.


SteelSeries SP được thiết kế với các đường nét không được trau chuốt như một số sản phẩm khác nhằm mang lại diện tích tối đa cho người sử dụng.
Logo của SteelSeries SP được in khá nổi bật ở góc dưới bên trái như một khẳng định về thương hiệu và chất lượng của sản phẩm.


Không giống như bàn di chuột SX, logo của SteelSeries SP không phải là một tấm dán mà được in lên trên ngay bề mặt và chuột vẫn sử dụng được trên vùng có in logo này.


Mặt đế của SteelSeries SP được làm bằng cao su chống trượt với các đường vân nối tiếp nhau theo đường thẳng. Bạn có thể yên tâm chơi các game đòi hỏi sự di chuyển nhiều của chuột mà không phải lo làm dịch chuyển bàn di và tạo cho bạn cảm giác rất chắc tay khi di chuyển chuột.

​Với góc nhìn nghiêng ta có thể thấy được bề mặt rất mượt của SteelSeries SP. Nhìn kỹ các lớp ở cạnh của sản phẩm ta có nhận thấy SP bao gồm các lớp sau: dưới cùng là lớp bằng cao su, tiếp đến là lớp nhựa cứng, cuối cùng là đến lớp các hạt sơn màu xám bạc và đen ở trên cùng. Lớp nhựa cứng có độ dày khoảng chừng 1.5mm.

​ Các thử nghiệm trên SteelSeries khi sử dụng các loại chuột từ ‘bình dân’ như Starmouse của MSI cho tới cao cấp như Ideazon Reaper và Death Adder của Razer đều cho kết quả rất ấn tượng. Cảm giác di chuột rất mượt và êm, bàn di chuột SP cho cảm giác chắc chắn và có độ bám chắc chắn so với mặt bàn khi di chuyển chuột nhanh và nhiều. 
Tuy nhiên khi sử dụng với Lachesis ở độ phân giải cao thì không được ấn tượng cho lắm, trải nghiệm trên SteelSeries SP cho kết quả con trỏ rất khó điều khiển thậm chí con trỏ vẫn di chuyển một chút ít khi chuột đứng yên.



Trải nghiệm các game với bàn di SteelSeries với các game đặc biệt là các game đòi hỏi sự di chuyển nhiều, nhanh của chuột cho cảm giác rất thoải mái, êm tay sau nhiều giờ chơi game.



Thử nghiệp SteelSeries SP với các chuột trong game CounterStrike:Source cho cảm giác thật tuyệt vời. Các thao tác ngắm, bắn, di chuyển và các thao tác cơ bản khác đều cho cảm giác di chuyển chuột rất mượt mà và chính xác. Có thể nhận định bàn di chuột SteelSeries SP thích hợp nhất cho các game đòi hỏi độ chính xác cao.


*Lời Kết*
*Ưu điểm:*
+ Rất mượt, và trơn khi di chuyển chuột
+ Ma sát với chuột và tay rất thấp
+ Độ chính xác cao
+ Thiết kế gọn, đẹp
+ Độ bền cao
+ Phát huy hiệu quả rất tốt đối với các loại chuột quang và chuột sử dụng cảm biến hồng ngoại
_Nhược điểm:_
+ Khó sử dụng đối với một số loại chuột Laser (ví dụ như Razer Lachesis)
+ Phạm vi sử dụng không thoải mái đối với những game thủ hay sử dụng độ nhạy thấp.
+ Giá còn hơi cao

----------

